# How much do you think this flathead weighs?



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

A buddy of mine turned me on to fishing a shad rap on a bass rod around dams to catch flathead earlier this year. We catch all kinds of species but I'd say at least 40% of the fish we catch at flatties. I still enjoy the traditional bait and wait style but this is a lot of fun when you've only got a few hours. 


Anywho, got this guy yesterday down a ways from the lower GMR dam. He certainly was a fun fight on my bass rod. Didn't have my scale with me and didn't get any measurements, but just based off fish I've caught in the past I guess him to be in the low 20's. 

I know its hard to tell a fishes weight from a picture, but all I'm really looking for is a rough estimate on what you "think" he would go. 

I'm around 5'11", 270lbs. 



































Fish was CPR'd, had him on a stringer about 10mins till my wife got there with a camera.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish, esp for the GMR. 

As far as weight if I was only looking at the 1st pic I'd say 17#'s. If I was only looking at the 2nd pic I'd say right at 20#'s. You know what though..... it's more than I and most others caught at that same time,so congrats on a nice GMR fish. I hope your good luck continues.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ill second what mellon said, 17-20 lbs, I dont think its any more then that though and here is a similar 21 lb ( weighed) flattie I got a few miles downstream from you about 3 weeks ago for reference:









Nice fish thats for sure!

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i would say 15-18lb


----------



## traderjim59 (Mar 29, 2011)

sorry bud amaybe 16#


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

dinkbuster1 said:


> i would say 15-18lb


I agree with Dink, congrats on the nice fish


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Its been a really slowwww year for me so far, so I was thrilled to catch this one regardless of weight. Just thought I'd get a rough estimate from fellow catmen, some interesting replies so far. 

Honestly the fish felt thick and heavy, before I looked at the pics and just the fish I was thinking nearly 25lbs, but after looking the pics over a few dozen times I'd say he looks around 17-18llbs, lol.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Id say 12-15 at the very most after weighing several fish in this range the past few weeks. Doesn't have the length or girth to push 20.


----------

